

Co-Founder Development From pre-founder to MVT (Minimum Viable Team) - casca
http://startupweekend.org/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/03/Co-Founder-Development-MVT.pdf

======
casca
And Slideshare summary: <http://www.slideshare.net/FranckNouyrigat/team-
genesis>

